# Series 2 HD Upgrade / lifetime service



## spiralseries2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a series 2 Tivo with lifetime service. If I upgrade the hard drive on it, will it cancel the lifetime service or is it safe to upgrade? Is there any limit to upgrading the drive? It seems like old posts say it's alright, but I would like to see if this is still correct.


----------



## Mike500 (Jun 29, 2004)

spiralseries2 said:


> I have a series 2 Tivo with lifetime service. If I upgrade the hard drive on it, will it cancel the lifetime service or is it safe to upgrade? Is there any limit to upgrading the drive? It seems like old posts say it's alright, but I would like to see if this is still correct.


No, replacing the hard drive will not cancel the Lifetime Subscription. That is keyed to the ID chip on the TiVo motherboard.


----------



## spiralseries2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks. That makes sense. It's nice to know that since the HD is probably going to be the first thing to wear out.


----------

